# Mavericks vs. Seattle Sonics (April 19th)



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Vs.







*Dallas Mavericks (56-24) vs. Seattle Supersonics (52-28)*​*American Airlines Center*​*8:30 Local Time*​
*Starting Lineups:*​
Dallas:​


































​(From left to right)​Center: Erick Dampier, 6-11, 265​Power Forward: Dirk Nowitzki, 7-0, 245​Small Forward: Josh Howard, 6-7, 210​Shooting Guard: Michael Finley, 6-7, 225​Point Guard: Jason Terry, 6-2, 180​
Seattle:​


































​(From left to right)​Center: Jerome James, 7-1, 272​Power Forward: Reggie Evans, 6-8, 245​Small Forward: Rashard Lewis, 6-10, 215​Shooting Guard: Ray Allen: 6-5, 205​Point Guard: Luke Ridnour: 6-2, 175​
​Benches:​
​Dallas:​Jerry Stackhouse, SG/SF​Devin Harris, PG​Alan Henderson, PF/C​Marquis Daniels, SG/SG​
​Seattle(No order):​Antonio Daniels, PG​Reggie Evans, PF/C​Nick Collison, PF/C​Flip Murray, SG​
​​*Key Matchup:*​







Vs.






Josh Howard Ray Allen​
​Last Meeting- W 95-90​


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

great intro/preview for the game I take the mavs 101-97 thats my prediction.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

With the Mavs playing for the 3rd best record in the Leauge, this game means more for the Mavs. I say:

Seattle: 102
Mavs: 109


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice GameThread, _Dre_!!!
My prediction:
Dallas 116
-
Sonics 114


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Very nice game thread,
Mavs should win a tough game by about 8 points. My prediction, 
Mavs Win 102-96 

Hopefully we don't get embarrased on the boards again, the last matchup with the sonics was tough, hopefully this ones pretty easy but i'm not counting on it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sonics believe they can play with the Mavs....but faith without works is dead.

Mavs 103
Sonics 91


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, we can play with you. Last Wednesday was Rashards first game back after an eight game layoff, and he has quickly returned to form. THis game could go either way, but I expect it to be close. Free throws in the final minute may win or lose this game.

G-Force


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Sonics are still working their kinks out. Still think they will be more dangerous in the playoffs than everyone is predicting.

Mavs 102
Sonics 91


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone else goin? :biggrin:


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 108-97.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Sonics can play with any team imo. But Dallas imo is the better team. But they are dangerous. That third best record is something to play for. But Seattle imo has more to play for because they have a chip on there shoulder. They have heard in the past couple weeks that everybody wants the sixth seed to play the Sonics. They will come out this last week in the regular season to prove something that we will be a force to be reckon with. 

This will be VERY close. 
Dallas 93
Seattle 91
Final.

But I will not be surprised if they win this game and the game on Wednesday. They will send a message to whoever is the 6th seed that you will be in a fight against us.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

After Friday night's win over the Hornets, I heard Nate say that he is not overly concerned about who they play in the first round. He just wants to show up with a healthy team and play ball.

I think that the Sonics fans may be more motivated by revenge in tomorrow night's game in Dallas than Nate or the players are. We'll see what the newspaper articles say tomorrow prior to the game. The Sonics may be more motivated by payback than I realize. I think that they just wanna keep winning, regardless of who their opponent may be.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This should be a good game. I bet Dirk will get into a fight with Fortson :biggrin:

For the Game

Mavs 111
Sonics 103


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Mavs steamrolling their way into the playoffs.

Dallas 106
Seattle 98


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Yes, we can play with you. Last Wednesday was Rashards first game back after an eight game layoff, and he has quickly returned to form. THis game could go either way, but I expect it to be close. Free throws in the final minute may win or lose this game.
> 
> G-Force



And with that being said, Rashard Lewis couldn't make a clutch free throw to save his life.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Key matchup 




Sonics bench vs. Mavericks bench: Both coaches figure to be conserving their primary players for the playoffs, particularly since both finish the season with back-to-back games. Danny Fortson has been a solid reserve for the Sonics and now has been back from shoulder injury for three games, giving the Sonics rebounding and toughness, two voids in their past. The key for the Mavericks is to be wary of Fortson. He's physical, and he's capable of inflicting aches and pains. 



Inside the Sonics 


*First timers: *It took them seven tries, but they finally nailed down the inaugural Northwest Division title Friday with a win over New Orleans. The Sonics have been average since March 5, going 11-12. Injuries played a part, but they look like a team that has lost its early edge, which is why certain teams are angling to finish sixth in the West to play the Sonics in the first round. 

*Briefly: *They are tough in the first games of back-to-back situations, going 14-4. They finish the season Wednesday at Houston. ... Vladimir Radmanovic is out until the playoffs with a leg injury. 



Inside the Mavericks 


*Dirk for 30: *Interesting factoid of the day is that the Mavericks are 20-3 when Dirk Nowitzki scores 30 points or more. But he has done so only four times in 16 games since Avery Johnson took over as coach. His most recent 30-point outing was last week in Seattle, when he had 31 in the 95-90 victory. 

*Briefly: *A win would give them 29 home wins, which would be the worst home record since 2000-2001, when they were 28-13. ... They are two wins away from a 10-1 April. The franchise has never won 10 games in April.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Well after the Laker game I would suspect Avery to be on the players to improve on the slack win against the them. The 2 day layoff was well earned and now we need to finish on a high vs this floundering Sonics team. they used up all their fuel at the start of the season and now will be lucky to make it out of the 1st round. Mavs win 107-95.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 117
Seattle 106

We all know it is going to be a high scoring affair.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*104*









*98*

*Another impressive victory heading to the playoffs! :banana: *


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Well after the Laker game I would suspect Avery to be on the players to improve on the slack win against the them. The 2 day layoff was well earned and now we need to finish on a high vs this floundering Sonics team. they used up all their fuel at the start of the season and now will be lucky to make it out of the 1st round. Mavs win 107-95.


The Sonics are not a team to be overlooked or underestimated. They hit that two week losing streak due to injuries, not running outa gas. And the Mavs are gonna have theri own hands full in the first round as well.

G-Force


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs are good at defending the perimiter. We just need to limit their perimeter shooting.
108-101 Mavs


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I just heard along the grapevine that Jet is out with his ankle giving him trouble. Though don't hold me to this as it is only speculation at this point....


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

DA has the starting job over Harris which is a little stange as he usually gets a number of DNP CD's as Harris and Jet take all the minutes at the point.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Armstrong with the start at the point wow Dirk off to a smooth start.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, he is. Hopefully it's not too serious. Darrell Armstrong (?) is starting :curse:. Well, he already has two steals


Dirk already has 6 of our first 10 points, he is 3-5. The rest of the team is 1-6. 

Dallas up 10-5


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The running is slow here even with Damp's layup, we are shooting 35% and they are shooting 21%

Now 38% with Fin's hook shot.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

16-10 as AJ takes a timeout. From what I see the Sonics look sluggish here as I predicted, they just have no fuel left in the tank, a first round exit for them would definately be on the cards vs Sacremento.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Fin has started well here on 3/4 shooting and holding Ray Allen to 1/5 (I am assuming that JHo is guarding Lewis with this statement....)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Finley has really stepped it up lately, today he has 7 points already on 3-5 shooting

We're getting that FG up, it's now 42

Ridnour steals for KVH

Seattle with 5 offensive rebounds already (but, so do we)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kobe and Shaq? McGrady and Ming? 

Bah, more like Devin and Shawn


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This Sonic team just seems to have bad karma, now Lewis is in foul trouble along with their terrible shooting.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Seattle with 5 offensive rebounds already (but, so do we)


Are you sure of that, looks like they only have 4 to me  and we have 6 now.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

SEA	8:47	Ronald Murray missed Jump Shot
SEA	8:47	Loose ball foul on Jerome James
DAL	8:47	Full Timeout
DAL	8:47	Keith Van Horn missed Jump Shot
SEA	8:47	Defensive Rebound by Nick Collison

Wow, 5 plays over 1 second .


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Bradley with an AND 1.Bradley has 8 points.Showing some dominance in the paint.
:cheers:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

That was a good play by JHo driving to the basket and 1, he just needs to take better shots as he has missed all of his jump shots to date.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

dirk isnt rebounding very well.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The Mavs are running over this Sonic team (47-27), everyone seems to be in on the action, even Marquis and DA are getting some quality time and proving that they can be of some use. Who said Quis can't pass, he has 4 assists in 7 minutes .


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This could really be a blown out game here, from what I can see this Sonic team has no desire to win. This one can be over in the first 6 minutes of the 3rd period if the Sonics don't do something to change proceedings. The Mavs just need to stay focused and this one will be a 30 point victory.

Damn I wish I would remember to go to the VBookie......


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Well it would appear that at the moment Dallas is handling Seattle. Hopefully we can keep this up and win safely.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Big time 1st half Stat:

Assists - Dallas: 15 Seattle: 3


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man the Sonics are back in it where is our offense and our defense we need to regroup and step on these guys and get some rest for the back to back.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Sonics down by 3 now. Sonics are really hot behind the arc now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, they are outscoring us 26-10 in this 3rd quarter.

Rashard Lewis all of a sudden has 19 points


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Man Seattle are throwing everything at us now, I knew the game would be made in the first 6 minutes of the 3rd period. They have scored 26 points in less than 8 minutes of play which is quite phenonamal, Nate must have really light a fire under their asses in the locker room at half time.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Bloody hell, they have the lead!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Say that again man this reminds me of playing the Lakers having the meltdown except this is the 3rd quarter meltdown.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

At the half the Sonics were 2/10 behind the arc and now they are 7/16...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Normally the third is our worst quarter, but were actually ballin- It's kinda annoying that EVERYTHING we do relies on the three ball...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Im glad I didnt bet on the game tonight but wow how come this game wasnt a game to bet on tonight ?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

That was a clutch 3 ball from Harris, that gives us a little breathing room at least. We need to go out and guard the 3 better, we cannot have Allen and co raining 3's on us in the 4th.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Harris with another QTR ending 3.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Sonics no turnovers in the 3rd. 13 in the first half.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

It is a turnover-athon here in the 4th...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

78-72 and we havent put Dirk in the Game.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs trying to pull away, Fin with a 3 to extend the lead to 8. Hope this is the start of a run.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Go Fin!!! Marquis is having a good night out as well with 7 assists, 7 points, rebounds and 2 steals in just 19minutes.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk and one with 5:21 to go. Daniels having a solid game with 7 pts and 8 helpers.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

101 - 91 Looks like a Mavs victory and we should hold Seattle under 100 pts.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Great Last Home Win.
:cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> great intro/preview for the game I take the mavs 101-97 thats my prediction.


it was 101-97 do I get any points for being the closet?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> it was 101-97 do I get any points for being the closet?


500


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

You and Soulhunter get the points.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Thank you thank you are far 2 kind.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

do me and soulhunter split or we get 500 a piece nice pick soulhunter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

250.00 points donated to mavsmania41 successfully!

250.00 points donated to soulhunter successfully!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

cool Im just glad to have ever been in the ball park of guessing the final score.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great game for the Mavs....wow do we look good going into the Playoffs! This is really exciting.*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That third quarter was unbelievable by the Sonics. Seattle couldn't miss from the field. There shots were contested and they were being defended but that was some good offense. But I liked how Dallas again did not lose composure and withstand that major run by Seattle and pulled away from them to preserve the win. AJ is getting his experience now. However we must play all 4 quarters on defense. We played great in the 1st half but that 3rd quarter was crazy but Dallas played good but not great D in the 4th. 

57-24 now but I do not think you will see Dirk nor Terry nor Finley play much tomorrow. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

^^

Yeah, I don't expect them to play much but i fell we can still win.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The mavs killed my Sonics in the first half, but the sonics made a game of it in the third quarter. Overall, I'm okay with how the game turned out. Its hard not to read too much into games like this when the outcome does nothing much in the standings. 

G-Force


----------

